# 30 Second Dummy Plug



## CyberDruid (Mar 9, 2009)

Originally posted here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-.../384733-30-second-dummy-plug.html#post4538942

Here is how to make up a dummy plug for your card in about 30 seconds.

All you need are three 68 ohm resistors from RadioShack. They come in packs of 5 for a buck. Radioshack sells 75 and 100 ohm resistors and these work fine too.






You will need the DVI-VGA adapter that ships with every GFX card, the resistors and a clipper. You could use scissors or a nail clipper, the wire is soft.





Bend one leg of the resistor around till it is parallel to the other then clip off the long leg so it is the same length as the bent leg.





The wire is just the right gauge to slide into the VGA plus securely. 





Push it home. Note you want to bridge the top three pins on the right with the pins directly below one-to-one.. Hold the plug so the wide part is up top.





Alternate the resistors so the leg of one is against the body of another to avoid shorting out the jumpers.

And that is all there is to it. Start Folding on your second GPU 

Note: Using the 182.08 driver many Nvidia Folders report no need for a Dummy Plug in Vista. Just enable and disable SLI then extend desktop tothird monitor and start Folding on Second core.

No need for a Dummy Plug in XP either.

A quick refresher on multi GPU folding. Download the Console Client  and paste the extracted file folder it into a Folder on the Directory wherever you want. Make a Folder for each core/client and name it so you can find it (FAH1, FAH2 etc) and rename the .exe the same so you can recognize it easily later.

Be sure to paste shortcuts to the FAH exe files on your desktop or w/e and edit the shortcuts with the flag -gpu X  where X is a unique number for each core (i.e. -gpu 0 -gpu 1 etc.) otherwise FAH will not run on an additional core. When configuring the client on first run be sure to select a unique Machine ID for each core as well.

And that's it.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the nVidia 182.08 vista driver info. Didn't know about that.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Darn! another spammer^^
anyway...I not sure wath a dummy plug is used for??


----------



## btarunr (Mar 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> anyway...I not sure wath a dummy plug is used for??



Fooling the OS that there is a second display head.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

ahhh right, but does it improve performance?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> ahhh right, but does it improve performance?



It lets you use the second display sub-system. Also in Vista environment where you have ATI card(s) to handle display, and a NVIDIA card dedicated to handle PhysX and other CUDA applications.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 19, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> ahhh right, but does it improve performance?



It's not about performance. If you have a rig with more than one GPU and you want to use them all to fold, you need the screen "active" for each GPU folding.

The dummy plug eliminates the necessity of using more than one monitor per rig.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't realize Solaris17 already had one up. Sorry.


----------

